# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Δεν ανεβαζει πιεση το κομπρεσσερ αερα..

## satfoxy

Γεια.
Εχω ενα κομπρεσσερ αερα.Δουλευει κανονικοτατα αλλα δεν ανεβαζει πιεση στη δεξαμενη των 50 liters.
Ξεκιναει και αρχιζει να ανεβαζει.Απο το 0 παει μεχρι τις 40 ps η κανα 2,5-3 bar.Μετα απο εκει και περα οσο και να το αφησω να δουλεψει δεν γεμιζει με τιποτε.
Καμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να φταιει?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilimertzani

αρχικα σιγουρεψου βαλβιδες-ασφαλιστικα κλεινουνε.μολις κλεισεις το μοτερ πρεπει να κραταει πιεση.κραταει;
απο εκει και περα, φανταζομαι ηλεκτρικα δουλευει σωστα;
προχωρας στο λυσιμο του συμπιεστη.

----------


## satfoxy

> αρχικα σιγουρεψου βαλβιδες-ασφαλιστικα κλεινουνε.μολις κλεισεις το μοτερ πρεπει να κραταει πιεση.κραταει;
> απο εκει και περα, φανταζομαι ηλεκτρικα δουλευει σωστα;
> προχωρας στο λυσιμο του συμπιεστη.


Καλημερα.
Ναι οι βαλβιδες φενεται να κλεινουνε καλα.Τον αερα που βαζει μεσα στη δεξαμενη τον κραταει για μερικες ωρες.Μετα χανετε.
Ολα τα ηλεκτρικα δουλευουν μια χαρα.Γενικα το μηχανημα ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.Απο  οτι ρωτησα κατι μεσα στο καρμπυρατερ δεν παει καλα.Και δεν ξερω που να βρω και ανταλακτικα.Το κομπρεσσερ ειναι Ιταλικο μαρκας BALMA.
Αν χρειαστει να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες μπορω να το κανω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## xampos

φίλε δεν έχω ιδέα από τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα αλλά μιας και μιλάμε για μοτέρ κοίτα τον πυκνωτή που έχει ,μπορει να τα έχει παίξει και να μην έχει δύναμη το μοτέρ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Απο το 0 παει μεχρι τις 40 ps η κανα 2,5-3 bar.Μετα απο εκει και περα οσο και να το αφησω να δουλεψει δεν γεμιζει με τιποτε.


Απο την στιγμη που δεν κοβει στα 2,5-3bar που πιανει και συνεχιζει να δουλευει επ αοριστον χωρις να ανεβαζει πιεση και εφ οσον σιγουρευτηκες για τις διαρροες που σου ειπε ο Βασιλης να τσεκαρεις τοτε πας για ελατηρια κεφαλης. Αρκει να εισαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν εχεις διαρροη απο αλλου , οπου μαλλον εχεις γιατι γραφεις οτι οσο αερα εχει η δεξαμενη τον χανει μεσα σε μερικες ωρες! 
Εαν λοιπον η διαρροη σου δεν ειναι σε καποιο εμφανες σημειο (βανακια, βαλβιδες, βαλβιδα αφυδατωσης-απο κατω) τοτε πας στα ελατηρια. Ριξε και μια ματια στην ανεπιστροφη σου.

----------


## satfoxy

2012-10-10 14.12.33.jpg

Γεια.Λοιπον άνοιξα τον κυλιδρο και μαλλον εβρεθει η βλαβη.Ο κυλιδρος εχει αυτη την φετα μεταλλο που πανω σε αυτη ειναι ενα σιδερο σε σχημα πεταλλου.Αναμεσα στην παραληλογραμμη φετα και το πεταλλο εχει ενα ελασμα.Αυτο το ελασμα ειναι σαπιο ειναι σγουριασμενο και εχει μεγαλωσει η τρυπουλα που ισως ειχε.Το καταλαβα διοτι ι τωρινει τρυπα ειναι ακανονιστου μεγεθους και που αδυνατη σε εκεινο το σημειο.
Το κοματι σε σχημα πεταλου δεν μπορω να το βγαλω διοτι ειναι πιρτσινομενο,οχι πολυ σφιχτα αλλα δεν βγαινει.Επισης οπως φενεται και στην φωτο το πεταλο κανει μια καμπουρα προς τα πανω.Αδεν ξερω αν ετσι πρεπει να ειναι η στραβωσε απο την πιεση.

Και τωρα αρχιζει μια αλλη ιστορια που θα βρω τετοια ανταλακτικα.Αν εχετε καμια ιδεα θα σας ημουν υποχρεος.Επισης επιδη δεν ξερω τις πραγματικες ορολογιες των ανταλακτικων 
αν ξερει κανεις πως ονομαζονται και στα ελληνικα αλλα και στα αγγλικα για να κανω την αναζητηση.


Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## satfoxy

Και μερικες ακομη φωτο.....

2012-10-10 14.11.59.jpg2012-10-10 14.11.25.jpg2012-10-10 14.11.11.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

α ρε τσακαλι με προλαβες.
Ειναι οι λεγομενες βαλβιδες reed,παιζουν τον ρολο της βαλβιδας στον κινητηρα.

----------


## satfoxy

> α ρε τσακαλι με προλαβες.
> Ειναι οι λεγομενες βαλβιδες reed,παιζουν τον ρολο της βαλβιδας στον κινητηρα.



Ξερεις μηπως που μπορω να βρω?
Θα κανω παντος μια αναζητηση στο θειο google συμφωνα με την παραπανω περιγραφη.
Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση και το χρονο σου.

----------


## satfoxy

Καμια πατεντα μονος μου δεν γινετε να κανω?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καμια πατεντα μονος μου δεν γινετε να κανω?


ειναι γνωστη μαρκα? η απο super market αγορασμενο?
κοιτα εκει που πουλανε μηπως βρεεις ανταλλακτικα,αλλιως σε καννενα μηχανουργειο κατασκευη.

----------


## satfoxy

Η εταιρια ειναι BALMA ιταλικο.Το αγορασα οταν ημουν Ιταλια.Η BALMA εχει εξαγοραστει η συνχωνευτικε με την ABAC.Οποτε λιγο δυσκολο για να βρω ανταλακτικο.Παντος κανω ευρευνα και στην Ιταλια μηπως και καταφερω απο εκει να βρω κατι.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Δοκιμασε στον Βαμβακα 210 4208700. Νομιζω οτι εχει το service της Balma.

----------


## satfoxy

> Δοκιμασε στον Βαμβακα 210 4208700. Νομιζω οτι εχει το service της Balma.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Τηλεφωνησα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολυ παλιο το μοντελο και δεν υπαρχουν ανταλακτικα.


Αλλα.......Το ιντερενετ ειναι αχανες.Ετσι το ψαξιμο συνεχίστηκε για πολυ πολυ ωρα και μερες.Το κακο ηταν οτι δεν ειχα καποιο στοιχειο που να αναγραφονταν επανω στο κυλινδρο ετσι ωστε να βρω κατι.Αλλα τελικα βρηκα,μετα απο ατελειωτες φωτογραφιες απο φλαντες στο ebay.Το βρηκα.Περιμενω να μου ερθει και να το βαλω.Τοτε θα αναφερω αν δουλευει.

----------


## satfoxy

Ετσι για την ιστορια του ποστ..Μου ηρθε το reed μαζι με τις φλαντες.Τα τοποθετησα και το κοφλερ πεταει.Καινουργιο.Κοστος 27 ευρω ολα.Με παιδεψε για να το βρω λογω οτι δεν ειχα κανενα στοιχειο πως να το ψαξω.Το βρηκα κανοντας αναζητηση απο τις φωτογραφιες.Μολις το βρηκα και ειδα πως ονομαζετε με τον κωδικο του βρηκα αλλα δεκα μαγαζια που το πουλουσαν.
Τελος παντον ολα καλα.

----------

